# romantic kissing



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Last night I pulled the wife on the couch and just kissed her as long and passionate as I could.

I guess I have been neglecting or have dare I say bacame a lazy kisser. Its not that I don't like to kiss but usually when we are laying in be and start kissing my nose gets stuffy and I can breath, I get that as soon as you lay down stuffy nose thing.

do you think the breath right strips are sexy. maybe I should try them before fooling around.

anyway I think she had an orgasm just from 15 min of deep kissing. LOL

lesson for the day kiss often deep .:smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Salt water sinus rinse, is a good recommendation, so I hear. Think of it as foreplay.

Hooray for kissing. And unexpected make-out sessions!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF uses her Dristan when she gets stuffed up like that.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I made it a priority to give my wife at least one 10 second long kiss every day. Quick pecks here and there but at LEAST once a day at LEAST 10 seconds of full on warm wet lip smashing involving tongues at the end. No groping either, my hands are on either side of her face or neck. It's great, I can feel her struggle a bit at first, then she slowly stops the struggle, slowly melts into it, then quickly gets into it. It's done wonders for making her feel loved. Not that she didn't feel loved to begin with, she just feels MORE loved now.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> do you think the breath right strips are sexy. maybe I should try them before fooling around.


Oh I had to laugh at this... I am not sure what is wrong with my husband but hit or miss, some nights ...he gets "stuffy" ....and Yep... my idea..I ordered those Breathe Right strips --just for this purpose -cause it gets a little annoying feeling like I am taking his breathe away TOO MUCH. 

Doesn't bother me - Heck I want the man to breathe ! And yeah...they do help. Probably saved us many a nights....let the passion begin. They make them in clear strips too. It flares your nose out a little, but who is looking, it is all about "the feeling".


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> Last night I pulled the wife on the couch and just kissed her as long and passionate as I could.
> 
> I guess I have been neglecting or have dare I say bacame a lazy kisser. Its not that I don't like to kiss but usually when we are laying in be and start kissing my nose gets stuffy and I can breath, I get that as soon as you lay down stuffy nose thing.
> 
> ...


Ooooh... well, I'd say just continue the passionate kissing wherever you can ... doesn't have to wait until you're prone in bed. Maybe it's even more of a turn-on if it's done outside of bed... and there's nothing to say that you can't sit up in bed first with her on your lap and kiss the living daylights out of her. 

btw, if you have consistently stuffy nose and sinus problems, have you gone to your doc to get it checked out? I did start doing that nasal irrigation things Heartsbeating mentioned, and it ended up helping me a lot, but sometimes there's something else going on in there.

Best wishes.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Ooooh... well, I'd say just continue the passionate kissing wherever you can ... doesn't have to wait until you're prone in bed. Maybe it's even more of a turn-on if it's done outside of bed... and there's nothing to say that you can't sit up in bed first with her on your lap and kiss the living daylights out of her.
> 
> btw, if you have consistently stuffy nose and sinus problems, have you gone to your doc to get it checked out? I did start doing that nasal irrigation things Heartsbeating mentioned, and it ended up helping me a lot, but sometimes there's something else going on in there.
> 
> Best wishes.


It seems like only when I lay down at night then one side get stuffy. I've tried over the counter stuff but they dries the heck out of me. so I just put up with it. But it dose make kissing deep problematic always stopping to catch your breath. But your right a trip to the doctor might be in order. but you know that I 'm a guy and we use every excuse in the book to advoid going. LOL


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife gets stuffy noses a lot, so we often times substitute long kisses with longer sessions of kissing. We will kiss briefly, and then let our lips just hover near each other (while caressing each other), and then our lips will meet again. We mix in a few shortish but intense french kisses here and there. The whole experience is very intimate and intense for us.

Something to consider as an alternative.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

What a wonderful idea, Chilly! A lovely way to connect with your wife and show your affection. You will have to change your username to hotnights.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lovesherman said:


> What a wonderful idea, Chilly! A lovely way to connect with your wife and show your affection. You will have to change your username to hotnights.


LOL hotsweatynights.

because we did work up a sweat!


----------



## SprucHub (Jan 13, 2012)

Some things are just too coincidental. Just last night my W said sometimes she cannot breathe when kissing because she can't breathe through her nose. Then she said "you take my breath away" and we laughed. I thought she was bs'ing. Apparently, it is a more common problem than I tought.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

SO GOOD! Sometimes we forget to kiss each other like we used to when we were all young and strappy. LOL!

Hubs forgets. Then remembers. Then forgets. It's allllll good.

I use Afrin before bed to open my nose


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

she commented that she felt like a school girl necking on the couch.and I said yea me to except this time I know I'm getting laid.

then I reached down her pants and when I got to her pubes I said I got a handfull of pubes and laughed like a little teenager which in turn made her laugh and we both fell off the couch and then she said lets go to the bed where you can pound me silly.

she slept like a rock lastnight. I never sleep good anymore. probley because my nose is clogged!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, I love kissing like that. I always loved the making out that you do when you first start a relationship, but once you have sex that seems to end. At least just the deep kissing for the sake of kissing.

Now the only time I get that kind of kissing is during sex or sometimes during foreplay. I have to admit it's one of my favorite parts of foreplay. I don't think my husband quite understands how close I feel to him when we kiss like that.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, and a little breathe right strip doesn't stop us when we're in the mood. :smthumbup: My husband needs to wear them sometimes. Between his nose strip and my bedhead, we must be quite a sight when we have morning sex! LOL


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

bubbly girl said:


> Oh, I love kissing like that. I always loved the making out that you do when you first start a relationship, but once you have sex that seems to end. At least just the deep kissing for the sake of kissing.
> 
> Now the only time I get that kind of kissing is during sex or sometimes during foreplay. I have to admit it's one of my favorite parts of foreplay. I don't think my husband quite understands how close I feel to him when we kiss like that.


I'm the same way, only it's my wife that often times wants to move onto something else. There are times though when she'll just go along for the ride, and we have a really wonderful time.

I think that really romantic kisses are can be more intimate than sex.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I initiated a big smoochy kiss while we were out, after he set my heart fluttering with a compliment. Kissing is where it's at.

Good thread!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i think along with the deep kissing, also a lingering lip kiss can also be romantic, especially if she has nice soft full lips, though SOME people dont think so :/


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Went out and leaned over. Kiss kiss. "I love you." "Mmmmm...love you too" Kiss kiss. "You have the sexiest lips." Kiss kiss.
> 
> "What do you want?"
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

My wife and I have not had a passionate kiss in years that is not during sex and even then it's borderline not. Typically a kiss is closed lip and lasts 3 seconds. I try for more and she turns her head. I also would kiss her goodnight on her head before going to sleep. I did that for years and stopped because I'd never get one in return. In fact she didn't seem to notice that I kissed her and that I haven't for a long time now. In fact we rarely kiss now. She seem fine with occasional pecks on the cheek from me and the rare closed lip kiss. I probably have better kisses with my sister, and I'm not trying to be gross or offensive here. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> she commented that she felt like a school girl necking on the couch.and I said yea me to except this time I know I'm getting laid.
> 
> then I reached down her pants and when I got to her pubes I said I got a handfull of pubes and laughed like a little teenager which in turn made her laugh and we both fell off the couch and then she said lets go to the bed where you can pound me silly.
> 
> she slept like a rock lastnight. I never sleep good anymore. probley because my nose is clogged!


chillymorn,

Its great to hear about the power that intimacy has for some people. My wife and I have a basic rule that we'll have some serious time of kissing everyday. I had broken my nose a couple of times in the past, so breathing can be a problem. I've tried everything. For me, daily use of a saline nose spray helps, but I've tried flonase prescription spray with limited success, the strips, and recently found that the new over the counter generic for claritin, which wal-mart sells in a generic name of just Allergy Control or something (it has loratidine as its key ingredient, and is usually displayed very visibly since it is newly available without prescription), works incredibly well. Small pill gives 24 hour control. Its more pricy than others, but it used to be a prescription drug, but is now over the counter. Since I get free prescriptions with my health care, I called in a request from my doc for the prescription label, which is the same strength.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband's nose has been broken a couple of times too and in the past he has found his breathing/sinus gets worse laying down at night. The salt wash thing has helped. He also had a cortisone spray ...I personally prefer he not use this, would rather a more natural approach, but it helped him. With the salt water he is much better. He tried the nose strips, didn't help him. He saw a naturopath who mentioned it was connected to the liver. He was meant to take supportive herbs and change his diet slightly but, well, he didn't. When his sinuses flared up, I used to joke that he was allergic to me. He was actually allergic to our cat though. I really shouldn't use so much self-deprecating humor.

It never bothered me. I love him, I want him to be healthy. 

Do what you can to find out more about how it effects you. Keep up the kissing, and I advocate drinking hot lemon water first thing in the morning (for general well-being) and the salt rinse for sinuses. But whadda I know?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

this thread reminds me about a coworker hoe uses a cpap at night to sleep. I asked him if it helps his sex life. or if he feels like darth Vadder breath through the mask.......the force is with me come over here you sexy thing. Or if he uses it like a pro football player after a good trashing does he reach over and put the oxygen on so he can go for rounds 2 or put the towl over his head puffing oxygen waiting to get back in the game.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> this thread reminds me about a coworker hoe uses a cpap at night to sleep. I asked him if it helps his sex life. or if he feels like darth Vadder breath through the mask.......the force is with me come over here you sexy thing. Or if he uses it like a pro football player after a good trashing does he reach over and put the oxygen on so he can go for rounds 2 or put the towl over his head puffing oxygen waiting to get back in the game.


Chilly:
Your unique spelling sometimes results in unintended meanings! I read "Coworker hoe" as "coworker ho." I am sure you meant coworker who. My laugh for the morning. :rofl:


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

You all are making me miss my husband 

Like someone mentioned earlier, at times kissing is more intimate than sex. My lips are a lot bigger than his which makes kissing pretty playful at times which then leads into something long and passionate. 

There have been instances when one of us was sick and stuffed up and we would just hear the congested breathing in the middle of it. Not hot at all but made it funny. Hell, one time I even snotted on him by accident. He pulled back, said "You nasty!" wiped his nose, and came back for more. Good times.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I like when she gently bites my lip as were kissing. HOT


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hurra said:


> My wife and I have not had a passionate kiss in years that is not during sex and even then it's borderline not. Typically a kiss is closed lip and lasts 3 seconds. I try for more and she turns her head. I also would kiss her goodnight on her head before going to sleep. I did that for years and stopped because I'd never get one in return. In fact she didn't seem to notice that I kissed her and that I haven't for a long time now. In fact we rarely kiss now. She seem fine with occasional pecks on the cheek from me and the rare closed lip kiss. I probably have better kisses with my sister, and I'm not trying to be gross or offensive here. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am with you Hurra, can't remember when wife and I had a french kiss last... many years. My wife does the same thing.I desperately miss kissing and it is killing our relationship a little each day.
I will find someone that wants to though sooner or later.:smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

some important tip on kissing.

1) brush and floss you teeth. nobody wants to kiss ashtry mouth or coffee mouth... or ..well you get the drift.
2)Pick a good time.............not when she is bussy or preoccupied.
3) have alittle technice.Just enough pressure and read her responce 
4) no excess slobber..... 
5) use your hands........craddle her face softly rub her check
6) kiss the neck..
7) stay away from her T*ts and pu$$y until the end when your ready to take her to the bedroom and make love.

well thats my tips anybody else have any. I'd like to her what the women would like kissing wise.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> 2)Pick a good time.............not when she is bussy or preoccupied.


wow, this kinda sucks...
from having to make 'appointments' to have marital sex to now even having to make appointments to do something as simple as give a kiss :/


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't get kisses like that because he gets too "turned" on. I'd like to be able to just make out but, doesn't happen.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Apr 28, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> I can't get kisses like that because he gets too "turned" on. I'd like to be able to just make out but, doesn't happen.


I'd like to make out too, I think I miss the kissing more than sex. My wife has asthma and claims she can't kiss (it's been 9 yrs with very little kissing).

I'm sure if she could kiss she wouldn't want to because it would lead to sex. I wonder, if the frequency of kissing goes up would the need to turn it into sex go down?

Truly,
Missing Kissing.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> wow, this kinda sucks...
> from having to make 'appointments' to have marital sex to now even having to make appointments to do something as simple as give a kiss :/


I don't know if I'd say that. Just pick a good time its not too hard to pick the right time.:smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I don't know if I'd say that. Just pick a good time its not too hard to pick the right time.:smthumbup:


it dont take long for a kiss and a little sqeeze on the azz.
any time is good.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> it dont take long for a kiss and a little sqeeze on the azz.
> any time is good.


one thing in life I learned is timing is everything!

but I hear ya!


----------

